# Glitter Vinyl



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

Here a few samples of two pieces I made today


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it's supposed to be P for Pirates?... LOL

Just teasing...

Nice work though!...

Kevin


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

katruax said:


> I think it's supposed to be P for Pirates?... LOL
> 
> Just teasing...
> 
> ...


Lol, Reedley is the school....pirates is the mascot


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice! You must be close. We do a lot of reedley embroidery. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

sttbtch said:


> Nice! You must be close. We do a lot of reedley embroidery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Yup, I'm in downtown!


----------



## danasouthall (Jun 25, 2007)

That looks great! Do u mind if I ask where you get your glitter vinyl from?


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

danasouthall said:


> That looks great! Do u mind if I ask where you get your glitter vinyl from?


My shirt connection


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

danasouthall said:


> That looks great! Do u mind if I ask where you get your glitter vinyl from?


Brian or anyone there can help...they are SUPER helpful and friendly


----------



## vtdancer (Nov 25, 2006)

What material did you use? I have used Glitter Flex for years and just received a sample of printable glitter media compatible with my VersaCam but I haven't tried it yet. 
Your shirts look great!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Lynne,

What is the printable glitter vinyl, where did you get it?

TIA.


----------



## lurkyloo (Oct 1, 2012)

Great work!



flykidz said:


> Here a few samples of two pieces I made today


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Enquiring minds want to know

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

What program did u design that in

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

It's sold by sisser and manufactured by another company so I hear....
I purchase mine from my shirt connection

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

imhotep9 said:


> What program did u design that in
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


I use Corel draw 6

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

vtdancer said:


> What material did you use? I have used Glitter Flex for years and just received a sample of printable glitter media compatible with my VersaCam but I haven't tried it yet.
> Your shirts look great!


Hey Lynne,

What is the printable glitter media that is compatible with your VersaCam and where did you get it? I would really love to try some of it also. TIA.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

BML Builder said:


> Hey Lynne,
> 
> What is the printable glitter media that is compatible with your VersaCam and where did you get it? I would really love to try some of it also. TIA.


You can print on solutions clear and heat press onto IW Bling to get an amazing printed glitter effect. I had a sample at our last tradeshow and someone liked it enough to steal it from the booth!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Steve, did you take a photo of it before it got jacked? would love to see


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I di not get a picture of the main shirt but I have one I just took of the test shirt I made. You can see the bling and then the solutions clear giving it color along with the lettering. it came out pretty good I think. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I di not get a picture of the main shirt but I have one I just took of the test shirt I made. You can see the bling and then the solutions clear giving it color along with the lettering. it came out pretty good I think. Let me know your thoughts.


That's pretty sweet!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

